# cough drops cause bloat??



## Mindy5124 (Sep 13, 2000)

I am IBS-c and after several months of horrible pain, bloat and C, I finally got my symptoms under control to where I feel "normal" all day. However, 4 days ago I got the flu and sore throat. I have been sucking on cough drops 24/7 and I have been SOOOOO bloated the past few days I had to retrieve my "fat" pants from the back of my closet. Could it be the sugar in the cough drops? Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## linr (May 18, 2000)

Check the ingredients . If there are any artificial sweetners or sorbate,sorbital etc that could be the problem. Many people get bloating and D from these. Maybe you could switch to a different brand and see if you notice a difference.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Mindy:A lot of people are sensitive to sorbitol, so you might want to check and see if there is any in the drops. That could be what's bothering you.JeanG


----------



## catherine (Aug 11, 2004)

Corn syrup seems to be a trigger for me. Most things have it in them. Pure cane sugar is usually okay. I suspect that cough drops would either have corn syrup or sorbitol in them. Try to stop taking them and see if it improves.------------------C-Type IBS (slow motility)


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

For me it is often citric acid that some of the fruit flavored ones especially have in them.


----------



## missbonnie (Feb 12, 2000)

I have read on the package that Luden's cough drops can have a laxative effect on your system if taken a lot. I suppose some other brands might do the same thing too. Perhaps, since as you said, you are sick and sucking on them all day, the cough drops are causing you to bloat up. Laxatives can cause bloating, and if they have a laxative effect, they may cause bloating too. Don't know why, which ingredient does it, but I have read it. Hope this helps!------------------All the best to everyone,Bonnie


----------

